
AI will create 'useless class' of human, predicts bestselling historian - Osiris30
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/may/20/silicon-assassins-condemn-humans-life-useless-artificial-intelligence
======
random778
... [http://strikemag.org/bullshit-jobs/](http://strikemag.org/bullshit-jobs/)

